# "2 minutes for ruffing"



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Oh my gosh he's so cute! That's awesome  thank you for sharing. 2 minutes for ruffing, I love it!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

That is to adorable! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Way to cute. Love it...


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!

I didn't mean to put this is in member introductions- how do I move it?? Help:doh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NikB8 said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> I didn't mean to put this is in member introductions- how do I move it?? Help:doh:


I'll move it for you.

Great pictures, he's a handsome boy.


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'll move it for you.
> 
> Great pictures, he's a handsome boy.


Thank you!! I think I have weekend brain already :


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So cute! I bet it was fun watching him !!


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

That is so adorable to see him in there!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

That is so stinking adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

